# PC dauerbetrieb unter welche Konfiguration ?



## zocks (8. Dezember 2009)

Mal hypothetisch, man möchte den Rechner immer an lassen, warum auch immer (fernzugriff, server, bequemichkeit), welche sind die konsequencen, bzw wie konfiguriert man es am besten.

Ich mache mal ein kleine anstoss:

*Konsequencen*:

1 .Lebendauer Bauteile wird veringert weil immer an. CPU / Festplatten / Graka
2. Da Lüfter immer an , sammelt sich Stau
3. Strom Rechnung

*Gegenmassname / Optimale Konfiguration*

1. Festplatten abschalten nach einer Zeit (geht es standardmässig?, software notwendig?, auch OS Festplatte kann man auschalten?)
   CPU am niedrigste Taktung möglich laufen lassen, viel kühler.
Aktuelle Graka läuft auf niedrigste Taktung bei Windows.. Trotzdem, lebensdauer bei der CHip auf dauerbetrieb?
   Mainboard Spar möglichkeiten (z.b. an mein MSI die CPU Phasen schalten sich automatisch ab bei nicht benutzung)

2. Filtern, sind sie sehr effektiv? Wie oft den austausch bei dauerbetrieb

3. Siehe Punkt 1

Was gibts noch für konsequencen und gegenmassnamen und gedanken?
Vorteile gegenüger Nachteile..etc..

Könnte ein sehr Interessantes Thread werden denke ich


----------



## Scorpioking78 (8. Dezember 2009)

Einen solchen PC sollte man dann doch eher passiv kühlen soweit möglich, um eben das Staub Problem zu verringern. 

Bei HDDs würden sich wohl SSDs anbieten bzw. die etwas teureren SCSI HDDs, weil diese eben für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind.


----------



## zocks (8. Dezember 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Einen solchen PC sollte man dann doch eher passiv kühlen soweit möglich, um eben das Staub Problem zu verringern.
> 
> Bei HDDs würden sich wohl SSDs anbieten bzw. die etwas teureren SCSI HDDs, weil diese eben für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind.



Ok, denn Thread kann eben 2 Ansätze haben, _wie würde so ein PC aussehen müssen_ und eher wie ich es meinen wollte, mit eben normale Bauteile die jeder in sein Rechner hat und eben daraus das beste machen für ein dauerbetrieb.


----------



## anselm (8. Dezember 2009)

Der Raum sollte auch gekühlt werden. Sonst wird der mit der Zeit ziemlich warm.

Außerdem bräuchte man einen sehr gutes NT für eventuelle Spannungsschwankungen und so.


----------



## MsDosFan (10. Dezember 2009)

Was soll der PC, der immer an sein soll, denn so alles können?

Soll damit gespielt werden? Soll er viele HDDs haben? Ist Lautstärke nen Kriterium? Wie schaut es mit der maximalen Wärmeentwicklung aus? Was muss die CPU leisten? Quad? Dual?

Es kommt ganz auf das Anwendungsgebiet an.

Fürs Fileserving reicht ne Raid 1 NAS. Wird nicht warm, braucht kaum Strom. Stellt aber nur Daten zur Verfügung

Für Multimedia + Internet reicht nen passiver Singlecore mit nem Ubuntu 9.10. Läuft fast ewig und ist sicher. Kann man aber nur schwer mit zocken.

Usw...

Man kann es halt immer weiter spinnen. Jede Konfiguration hat irgendwo ihre Nachteile.

So far...


----------



## zocks (11. Dezember 2009)

Mir gehts um ein "Normalo" Rechner..

Nehmen wir z.b. meine. AMD Quadcore, 3 Festplatten, Ati 5870, Big Tower, jeder menge Lüfter. MSI 790fx 70GD

So, wenn ich z.b. 1 Woche nicht zu hause wäre, aber den rechner mittel VPN, VNC oder was auch immer das sein soll. Was ist zu achten damit den Rechner mit den minimun strom läuft, die Komponenten minimal belastet werden.

IDE/SATA Platten sollen ja nicht 24/7 laufen, also die gehen aus nach Eine Zeit, macht das Windows, braucht man extra software? Die CPu dank Cool´n´Quiet wurde eh auf minimun fahren, dann kann man auch z.b. 400 Mhz einstellen, somit läuft sie praktisch belastungslos.

Mainboard, hat es probleme mit 24/7 betrieb?

Ist do eine generelle Frage was das System mit ein 24/7 Betrieb für nachteile hat, und was man die nachteile minimieren kann.

Ich denke auch eine alternative ist Wake-Up-Lan oder sowas.. irgendwie von fern aus, den Rechner von Stand-by aus zum erwachen bringen.


----------



## michael7738 (11. Dezember 2009)

> Bei HDDs würden sich wohl SSDs anbieten bzw. die etwas teureren SCSI HDDs, weil diese eben für Dauerbetrieb ausgelegt sind.



SCSI ist alt, es gibt genug erschwingliche S-ATA Festplatten, die für 24/7 Betrieb ausgelegt sind. Bei SCSI hat man auch nur unnötig dicke Datenkabel im PC liegen, zumal man auch auf dem Mainboard den passenden Anschluss braucht, ausser man hat ein teures Serverboard wo er bereits drauf ist.



> IDE/SATA Platten sollen ja nicht 24/7 laufen, also die gehen aus nach Eine Zeit, macht das Windows, braucht man extra software?


Extra Software brauchst du nicht, das bringen sämtliche Linux-Systeme und auch Windows von Haus aus mit.


----------



## riedochs (11. Dezember 2009)

anselm schrieb:


> Der Raum sollte auch gekühlt werden. Sonst wird der mit der Zeit ziemlich warm.
> 
> Außerdem bräuchte man einen sehr gutes NT für eventuelle Spannungsschwankungen und so.



Warm ist nicht das Problem. Mein Server steht bei mir im Arbeitszimmer. So thermisch empfindlich ist der Kram nicht. Was das NT angeht: Ein normales gutes NT langt.



zocks schrieb:


> Mir gehts um ein "Normalo" Rechner..
> 
> Nehmen wir z.b. meine. AMD Quadcore, 3 Festplatten, Ati 5870, Big Tower, jeder menge Lüfter. MSI 790fx 70GD
> 
> ...



Du kannst in Windows einstellen wann sich die Festplatten abschalten sollen. Allerdings wirst du dann bei der Stromrechnung grosse Augen bekommen, denn bei dem System wird die recht hoch sein.

Ich konnte bis heute keine Probleme an meinem Server duch den 24/7 Betrieb feststellen und da sind auch nur normale Desktopkomponenten verbaut.

Was das Wake on LAN angeht: Das ist ueber das Internet nicht wirklich zu realisieren ohne viel Geld in spezielle Netzwerkkomponenten zu investieren.

Was fuer einen Router hast du?


----------



## zocks (11. Dezember 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was fuer einen Router hast du?



Speedport W701V welche dann an ein WRT54GC von LinkSys angeschlossen ist.


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab nun auch seit 1 Jahr so ne "Dauerschleuder", die immer an ist, verbaut sind ganz normale Desktopteile, bei der Kühlung hab ich mir auch keinen großen Kopf gemacht (1xBoxed, 1x120mm 1x92mm) und das Teil läuft, die Raumtemp liegt bei konstanten 21° und die CPU temp ist auch immer gleich geblieben.

Die Filter würd ich net unbedingt einbauen, 1x im Jahr wird man schon n tag zeit haben das teil zu entstauben, öfters isses ja net nötig.


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2009)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Die Filter würd ich net unbedingt einbauen, 1x im Jahr wird man schon n tag zeit haben das teil zu entstauben, öfters isses ja net nötig.



Das ruiniert doch die Uptime


----------



## Neodrym (13. Dezember 2009)

Ich geh jetzt mal von einem Server aus ... der lediglich für Daten zuständig ist im 24/7 betrieb

CPU : Intel® Celeron E1600 65w 43,22 €  Kühler : z.b. Sonic Tower 28,01 €
GPU : Asus EN6200LE 28,68€                  Kühler : Passiv montiert
Mobo : GA-G31M-ES2L (mit VGA onboard wenn nötig) 44,90€
Ram : Cosair CM2X2048-6400C5 1.8V  47,90 €
HDD : Samsung HE103UJ 1000gb  24/7 Betrieb "ready"  1x = 119,90 €
NT : BeQuiet PurePower 300watt 29,70€
Gehäuse : Lancool Lancool K58 69,90 €

Erläuterung Gehäuse : relative Easy .. 
Das Netzteil liegt unten .. Somit kann man dies getrost überblicken , Luft Strom kommt von 
Vorne Unten und geht nach Hinten Oben Raus,zusätzlich sind oben drin 2 zusätzliche Lüfter montierbar / vormontiert .. Insgesamt sind es 4 Lüfter alle 120mm und die sind SEHR Leise (erfahrung). Das Gehäuse ist meiner meinung nach her Tip Top verarbeitet .. Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch sagen das es generell sehr kühl gehalten wird durch die Lüfter.Eigentlich für eine solche zusammenstellung .. zu schade 

Was man mit dem System noch machen könnte .. Bis auf Undervolten eig. garnichts .. vieleicht noch Linux installieren .. weils stabiler läuft und keine evtl. Neustarts erfordert.Kabelmanagment!!!.  Ansonsten im Windows betrieb halt .. Festplatten abschalten lassen,Die Datenmenge überschaulich halten .. (keine unnötigen Programme) Wenn nicht von nöten .. WLan / USB / Soundkarte etc. Ausschalten/Deaktivieren.

Das fällt mir jetzt so ein... : /

€dit: Stichwort Lüfter Filter ... Strumpfhosen zerschneiden und drüber buchsieren.


----------



## riedochs (13. Dezember 2009)

Neodrym schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt mal von einem Server aus ... der lediglich für Daten zuständig ist im 24/7 betrieb
> 
> CPU : Intel® Celeron E1600 65w 43,22 €  Kühler : z.b. Sonic Tower 28,01 €
> GPU : Asus EN6200LE 28,68€                  Kühler : Passiv montiert
> ...



Sorry wenn ich es sagen muss. Aber die Konfig ist fürn Popo. Solange der Server nur Dateidienste bereitstellen soll: Intel ATOM. Bei der Festplatte könnte man über eine WD Green nachdenken. Das NT ist zwar völlig überdimensioniert in dem Fall, aber da gibt es ausser einem etwas teureren MiniITX NT keine andere Wahl.

Ein ATOM System wäre auch eine Möglichkeit um sich auf diesem von außen anzumelden und dann per WOL den eigenen PC zu starten. In dem Fall langt ein Linux auf einer CF Karte.


----------

